

Show HN: Spirit, modern django based forum software - nitely
http://spirit-project.com/
I finally got something worthy of posting here.
Spirit is a modern forum software written on python employing django&#x27;s framework.<p>It has many of the features available on more known solutions. It is easy to integrate to preexistent Django projects, since it works as any other app. I think it is worth a look for any Pythonist out there.
Also, it has over 250 test cases!<p>Marketing site: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;spirit-project.com&#x2F;
GitHub: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;nitely&#x2F;Spirit
======
anilgulecha
If you are at an early enough stage to re-think the UI, one my my main gripes
with existing forums is that when I hit reply they navigate me away to a login
page. I mostly give up and close the tab. Instead of this, make the login form
a simple popup, and log me in _in place_. Even make signup in place. You'll
win hearts and users :)

~~~
nitely
That would be a nice improvement! I'll get it done in the next release.
Thanks, any suggestion is welcome ;)

